# Leaking concrete porch floor into basement



## johnleehome (Mar 16, 2014)

My front porch floor is above the ground level and is made of several concrete slabs. (The size of the floor is about 400 by 70 in). A a same-sized cellar (unfinished) is right under it in the basement. Recently after snow and rain, we found water leaking from the ceiling of the cellar. The leakage spots were exactly located where the concrete slabs meet. So I am sure that the water came from the gap between the concrete slabs. I am wondering if anyone had the same problem and how it was resolved. Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2014)

If I'm understanding correctly; yes, I had the same problem with my porch.  It would leak in the basement where the porch slab meets the house.
On the porch, I removed the bottom row of vinyl siding & starter strip, applied a healthy bead of silicon into the seam, took some aluminum flashing and pressed into the seam and then reapplied the vinyl siding over top of the flashing.  Haven't had a problem since.
Oh, welcome to the site & good luck with your repairs.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2014)

Is this wood structure with concrete slabs placed on it or is it concrete construction?


----------



## johnleehome (Mar 17, 2014)

A sketch is added.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hcx17cQU9Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcAj9n3DbkQ
A couple products you can look at.


----------

